# Hi



## GBO2004 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just Like to say Hi.

I'm on my 3 TT Forum Log in due to lost/changed email, passwords and usernames and prob due to being more of a researcher than a poster!

Hopefully I can keep this one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome back to the forum


----------



## GBO2004 (Jul 25, 2009)

I have just checked that my first username is still valid but the password is not.

The system replies that the bulletin board update was not able to update your password please change your password - trouble is that username is registered to an old email address any way round this?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,

what's the old username?


----------



## GBO2004 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi,

My old username was GolFGTi


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

WE will have to see if one of the Admin's can re-set it for you...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome again. 8)


----------



## GBO2004 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi,

Any news on the password reset ?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I will ask again... drop me a PM with your email address you signed up with and we can see what we can do...


----------

